# Vengence 2100 Software geht nicht mehr!



## BaZZtian (17. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt geht es um die Software zum 2100

2.0.26 lässt mich nur in 7.1 und 2.0 höhren aber nicht in 5.1 mit ProLogical

2.0.7 lässt mich garnichts einstellen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache kann mir einer die neueste Version geben ?


----------



## BaZZtian (17. Mai 2014)

okayyyy ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann einfach kein 5.1 höhren ... immer nur 7.1


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Mai 2014)

Bitte versuche einmal komplett die Software zu deinstallieren und nochmals erneut zu installieren. Welches Board verwendest du und welche Soundkarte, bzw. welcher Soundchip und Treiber kommen zum Einsatz?


----------

